# 21.0 or 20.0 remote download with vip622



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello - wondering if the 21.0 or 20.0 remotes are capable of downloading information from the 622 receivers. I recently received a new 622 as mine started having issues with the new software. In addition to the replacement receiver, I requested a 21.0 remote. I was hoping I can download my existing DVR timers to the 21.0 so I will not have to set them all up again on the replacement receiver. Is that possible? 

I've tried entering the system wizard (holding down 0 on the remote) but nothing happens, guessing the 622 does not support that function?
I've also tried to do the TV1 Remote Download Info (Menu twice --> Next --> follow onscreen steps). It quickly goes about 1/4 of the progress bar then always fails with error 933 "Error Performing the download!" I am right in front of the receiver.

The 21.0 is setup in IR mode and everything else on it appears to function correctly. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk.  I believe that this currently is not functional with the 622 or the 722. I have not seen any post of someone getting it to work and there has been no mention of this feature working with the 622/722


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It works with the 722k. I believe that is the first receiver it does work with.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Ron Barry said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk.


Thanks! Been lurking for a long time, tons of great info!



ChuckA said:


> It works with the 722k.


Good to know. Did you ever try it on your 622?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I don't have one, but people that do have tried here and not been successful. It has never been stated that this feature would be available in the 622/722 that I am aware of so either it is not ready yet or some common code that should have not shown up on the 622/722 has which is a possibility.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

electro22 said:


> Did you ever try it on your 622?


No I never tried it with the 622. Frankly, I don't even know if the 622 has the ability to transmit to the remote. It may just have a receiver. Obviously the dish receiver must be able to transmit signals to the remote in order for the backup to work.


----------



## electro22 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Guess I'm SOL


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> No I never tried it with the 622. Frankly, I don't even know if the 622 has the ability to transmit to the remote. It may just have a receiver. Obviously the dish receiver must be able to transmit signals to the remote in order for the backup to work.


I have always wondered this also. Given the remote came out long after the receivers this is definitely a possibility and if this is correct then this feature will never happen on the 722/622. Lets hope.. but I share the same doubts.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

ALL the current E* receivers still have the IR blaster in them.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

My question is if the 622 and 722 don't/will never have the capability to transmit to the 21.0 and 20.0, why did the code writers put that screen in the UI? Menu>Menu>Next will lead you to believe it is there. Until you try it and you get the Fail screen.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

On my 722 with a 21.0 it starts the process and when you get the green progress bar it fails. DISH says that it will/should work, but can not say why it won't. I have been exchanging eMails for a couple of weeks with them, and the last one directed me to call TS.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

olguy said:


> My question is if the 622 and 722 don't/will never have the capability to transmit to the 21.0 and 20.0, why did the code writers put that screen in the UI? Menu>Menu>Next will lead you to believe it is there. Until you try it and you get the Fail screen.


Since there is common code between the 612/722/622/722K there has been times where a feature on one slips into the other. This might be the case here. I have yet to see this feature mentioned as support on the 622/722 from dish so at this point I would have to say this feature is not yet supported and no evidence that it will be. Yes it is in the UI, but that could be a mistake. I hope it does show up but just because it shows up in the UI does not necessarily mean that it is committed for that receiver based on past history.


----------



## drewski11 (Jul 16, 2009)

i want to swap my 722 & 722k (722k seems to have better PQ) and thought this might work to transfer timers. tried this yesterday on my 722 w/ v6.18 and was a no go.


----------

